# Low Carbs Low Carbs Low Carbs.



## HOBIE (Oct 21, 2017)

Are good for you, High carbs do the damage


----------



## Kaylz (Oct 21, 2017)

Why do you post the same thread every week or so? I'd like my input here too, it's high sugars that do damage, if you can manage your insulin to your carbs then there will be no damage, it's post likes this that has led to my development of a fear of food and eating and would hate for other newly diagnosed people to end up in the situation I am in now!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 21, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Why do you post the same thread every week or so? I'd like my input here too, it's high sugars that do damage, if you can manage your insulin to your carbs then there will be no damage, it's post likes this that has led to my development of a fear of food and eating and would hate for other newly diagnosed people to end up in the situation I am in now!


Yes, things can be more flexible when you are on insulin @Kaylz. My diet has changed since diagnosis, chiefly where I won't 'bolus for a biscuit' - I rarely snack like I used to  I've also found that a particularly carb-heavy meal makes it more difficult to bolus effectively, but I still eat pretty much what I did prior to diagnosis. I'm a 'moderate-carb' person, I would say, about 100-150g per day. Timing of my injections is particularly important in my case, which can prove tricky at times. We're all individuals and have to find the happy medium that works for us and allows for a good, varied diet and quality of life


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 21, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Why do you post the same thread every week or so? I'd like my input here too, it's high sugars that do damage, if you can manage your insulin to your carbs then there will be no damage, it's post likes this that has led to my development of a fear of food and eating and would hate for other newly diagnosed people to end up in the situation I am in now!


I am SICK of reading CAKE CAKE CAKE. Sick to high heaven with utter c--- about things with high carbs. Are you not ?  ( nearly every post in the food section is about high carbs. Its great reading about heathier options. Try 50 odd yrs of it


----------



## Northerner (Oct 21, 2017)

HOBIE said:


> I am SICK of reading CAKE CAKE CAKE. Sick to high heaven with utter c--- about things with high carbs. Are you not ?  ( nearly every post in the food section is about high carbs. Its great reading about heathier options. Try 50 odd yrs of it


Why visit that section if it upsets you @HOBIE? It's not true that 'nearly every post is about high carbs', quite the opposite, in fact - most of the posts are about finding lower carb alternatives to popular things, which is exemplified by the excellent recipes and suggestions made by @Mark Parrott, in particular.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 21, 2017)

My favourite phrase on this is by AlanS, who said that while he saw lots of posts about ‘high carb’ vs ‘low carb’ that was of no interest. What he was looking for was a ‘low spike, excellent nutrition menu’ that suited him personally. 

I like it because what you consider ‘low spike’ will be a personal thing. And you can gradually adapt whatever you are eating to work towards better average numbers, but nothing is ‘off limits’ and it is down to how you respond personally to what you are eating. You start where you are, and gradually try to improve the results you see. Some things you may decide to stop along the way, but it is always your choice


----------



## Amigo (Oct 21, 2017)

HOBIE said:


> I am SICK of reading CAKE CAKE CAKE. Sick to high heaven with utter c--- about things with high carbs. Are you not ?  ( nearly every post in the food section is about high carbs. Its great reading about heathier options. Try 50 odd yrs of it



Where’s the thread or posts that actually encourage high carbs though Hobie? I don’t see any. My aim is trying to live a healthy, spike free life that isn’t so full of restrictions and limitations that it makes me miserable. If that means advice on how I can incorporate the odd treat into my diet without doing damage or better still, replace those treats with equally tasty low carb options, then brilliant! Bring it on!


----------



## Kaylz (Oct 21, 2017)

HOBIE said:


> I am SICK of reading CAKE CAKE CAKE. Sick to high heaven with utter c--- about things with high carbs. Are you not ?  ( nearly every post in the food section is about high carbs. Its great reading about heathier options. Try 50 odd yrs of it


Seriously!! Did you not read my comment? It's people posting what carbs do to you that has filled me with utter fear of eating and food!! I'm at risk of ending up in hospital with weight down to 43.8kg and a BMI of 16.1, so you may say carbs will do damage but lack of does the same! People can choose to live low carb if they want but we don't need to see it plastered everywhere that its the best thing to do!


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 21, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Why do you post the same thread every week or so? I'd like my input here too, it's high sugars that do damage, if you can manage your insulin to your carbs then there will be no damage, it's post likes this that has led to my development of a fear of food and eating and would hate for other newly diagnosed people to end up in the situation I am in now!


What effect do you think it has on someone who is desperately trying to lose weight ?  I only put weight on because I am eating healthy. I was British National Champ 3 times & was made to carry "bricks" on my boat because I was not 10stone. Think of others ? I absolutely HATE Cake


----------



## Kaylz (Oct 21, 2017)

HOBIE said:


> What effect do you think it has on someone who is desperately trying to lose weight ?  I only put weight on because I am eating healthy. I was British National Champ 3 times & was made to carry "bricks" on my boat because I was not 10stone. Think of others ? I absolutely HATE Cake


Yes if you want to lose weight then reduce BUT think the effect this has on someone desperately trying to increase weight when they see stuff like this being pushed!! Don't you see that does damage too? Being as underweight as I am, I am causing damage to my body but in your eyes that's ok? Who cares if you hate cake, others don't, they don't need people pushing them on how to live their life, let them make up their own minds!!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Oct 21, 2017)

Each to their own. We all have to find our own way and what works for each of us. I eat a combination of some carb meals and some carb free meals. If you don't like cake, that's fine. I work nights and a sweet treat helps me through, especially at 3am when you hit the 'wall' and I can have it without it spiking me


----------



## khskel (Oct 21, 2017)

Some of us have to juggle diet to manage multiple conditions. Too high a proportion of protein/fat/veg causes me digestive problems and consequent wight loss. I wouldn't dream of recommending my diet to anyone else but it is a compromise that works for me. I have good BG levels most of the time, my weight has been stable for months and my digestive tract is behaving quite well.

I wish everyone every success with the dietary regime that works for them.


----------



## chaoticcar (Oct 21, 2017)

@Kaylz I am an underweight Type 2 so the balance is very difficult but I feel that keeping my BGS At a level that will not cause me complications means limiting my carb intake I manage by eating extra calories mainly from fat I know that type one is a different thing altogether but I understand that some people feel strongly about eating carbs because they shoot my BGS into orbit 
  CAROL


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 21, 2017)

Being new to this, my aim is to reduce my weight from 98kgs to something like 80-85kgs quickly. So far a high protein low carbs diet seem to be working for me.Max carb daily intake I am allowing myself is 60g. I have paid little or no attention to fats and not been to concerned about sugars at the moment.
Weight Sept 28th 98 kilos, this morning when I weighed myself 90.3kgs target 85 by year end, I feel it is achievable. BG levels from 7.8 in September to a steady range now of 4 to 5. There seems to be a direct relationshp to me between weight and BG levels. So at the moment I am paranoid about carbs.
We need both protein and carbs for healthy cells I now know.
However, I don't want to spend my life watching carbs and my dilemma is what to do when I reach my target weight.
How to develop a diet that is both healthy and allows me to control me weight and BG at steady levels.
I don't want to end up skeletal in appearance.
To be honest, I am finding that quite daunting.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Oct 22, 2017)

Actually, @Vince_UK, we don't need carbs at all.  Our bodies are great at adjusting themselves & can run perfectly happy on protein & fat.  Of course, carbs are in everything to a certain degree, so no carbs is impossible anyway.  You are doing well on 60g carb a day.  I'm on about the same (when I don't cheat) and it's working very well for me.


----------



## khskel (Oct 22, 2017)

...and the moral of the story is that we are all different.


----------



## Kaylz (Oct 22, 2017)

Vince_UK said:


> Max carb daily intake I am allowing myself is 60g.


I'm very interested to see this Vince as I have picked up that your most carby meal is always breakfast, how do your levels cope with that as many people find they are more insulin resistant in the morning than they are later in the day, I'm not questioning the way you are eating or anything I hope you realise and understand that I am just generally curious, hope you don't mind me asking!! I apologise in advance if you do! x


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 22, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> I'm very interested to see this Vince as I have picked up that your most carby meal is always breakfast, how do your levels cope with that as many people find they are more insulin resistant in the morning than they are later in the day, I'm not questioning the way you are eating or anything I hope you realise and understand that I am just generally curious, hope you don't mind me asking!! I apologise in advance if you do! x


Don't mind you asking at all Kaylz. 
How could I object to such a Wonderful Chocolate and Cake Star.
My morning levels are usually around 4.5 after oatmeal is rises usually abouy 0.5 to 5 or 5.1
This morning I had ALL-Bran horrible stuff, my level went from 4.5 to 4.9.
Both with blueberries because i bought a boat load cheap and froze them.
The biggest rise I had since checking was from 4.7 to 7.1 when I had eaten a steamed rice bun which was about 1/2 the size of a cricket ball and full of sugar I discovered later. I use to eat 4 or 5 of them at once smothered in honey a while back.
I wasn't to concerned about the 7.1.


----------



## Kaylz (Oct 22, 2017)

Vince_UK said:


> Don't mind you asking at all Kaylz.
> How could I object to such a Wonderful Chocolate and Cake Star.
> My morning levels are usually around 4.5 after oatmeal is rises usually abouy 0.5 to 5 or 5.1
> This morning I had ALL-Bran horrible stuff, my level went from 4.5 to 4.9.
> ...


Great thanks for telling me that, I'm hoping to try oats myself as a Scot there's nothing I used to like more than a steaming hot bowl of porridge! 
Never had All-Bran myself, the look of it has NEVER appealed to me haha
And please be careful where you mention the chocolate and cake star thing seen as this is the thread complaining about that! Haha  x


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 22, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> Actually, @Vince_UK, we don't need carbs at all.  Our bodies are great at adjusting themselves & can run perfectly happy on protein & fat.  Of course, carbs are in everything to a certain degree, so no carbs is impossible anyway.  You are doing well on 60g carb a day.  I'm on about the same (when I don't cheat) and it's working ery high meat content, whatever that means herevery well for me.


Thanks Mark for the info. 
I watch my carbs with an eagle eye. Eveything here does have the level labeled on them, if you can believe it that is, in Chinese but I know the characters for carbs so not to difficult.
Found 2 places today that swear thier sausage is all meat, pork and beef, not supermarkets or the like. One is an import shop and the other a  bona fide butcher. So i bought some and will try them and check the results.
Had some wonderful looking home made burgers he told me where very high meat content, whatever that means here, but he said 10% of the mix was breadcrumbs to bind it. 
I gave them a miss sadly.


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 22, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Great thanks for telling me that, I'm hoping to try oats myself as a Scot there's nothing I used to like more than a steaming hot bowl of porridge!
> Never had All-Bran myself, the look of it has NEVER appealed to me haha
> And please be careful where you mention the chocolate and cake star thing seen as this is the thread complaining about that! Haha  x


----------



## Kaylz (Oct 22, 2017)

Vince_UK said:


> Found 2 places today that swear thier sausage is all meat, pork and beef


If you are a sausage fiend like me when you get back try Tesco Finest British Traditional Pork Sausages they are only 1.6g for 2 sausages and they are absolutely delicious!  x


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 22, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> If you are a sausage fiend like me when you get back try Tesco Finest British Traditional Pork Sausages they are only 1.6g for 2 sausages and they are absolutely delicious!  x


You are a postive Encyclopedia of  wonderful, positive, interesting, informative and mouth watering information Kaylz. 
Love it .


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 22, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> If you are a sausage fiend like me when you get back try Tesco Finest British Traditional Pork Sausages they are only 1.6g for 2 sausages and they are absolutely delicious!  x


Sauage and Baked Bean casserole to die for.lol


----------



## Kaylz (Oct 22, 2017)

Vince_UK said:


> You are a postive Encyclopedia of  wonderful, positive, interesting, informative and mouth watering information Kaylz.
> Love it .


Haha I do my research and I'm having them tonight! LOVE THEM, anything else I could tell you nutrition for please do let me know  x


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 22, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Haha I do my research and I'm having them tonight! LOVE THEM, anything else I could tell you nutrition for please do let me know  x


Got you in my little black book Kaylz. You are now followed. No escape.


----------



## Kaylz (Oct 22, 2017)

Vince_UK said:


> Got you in my little black book Kaylz. You are now followed. No escape.


I noticed!  HAHA x


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 22, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> I noticed!  HAHA x


I NEED YOU,  I NEED YOU, I NEED YOU.
I used o make sausage and bean casserole in the slow cooker, 6 or 8 sausages and sit and eat the lot lol with mash


----------



## Kaylz (Oct 22, 2017)

Vince_UK said:


> I NEED YOU,  I NEED YOU, I NEED YOU.
> I used o make sausage and bean casserole in the slow cooker, 6 or 8 sausages and sit and eat the lot lol with mash


That used to be one of my favourite meals too! Sadly haven't had it in a long time x


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 22, 2017)

Going too do it when I get back without the mash.Baked beans, in mderation, seem to have little effect on em ethank God. I couldn't cope with my beans.
Maybe try another type of mash.


----------



## Kaylz (Oct 22, 2017)

Vince_UK said:


> Going too do it when I get back without the mash.Baked beans, in mderation, seem to have little effect on em ethank God. I couldn't cope with my beans.
> Maybe try another type of mash.


Can I join you?  x


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 22, 2017)

You're on. More than welcome.


----------



## Kaylz (Oct 22, 2017)

Vince_UK said:


> You're on. More than welcome.


Its a date!  hehe, I'll bring the eclairs  x


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 22, 2017)

you are definitey on 
Back Dec 24th


----------



## Mark Parrott (Oct 23, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> If you are a sausage fiend like me when you get back try Tesco Finest British Traditional Pork Sausages they are only 1.6g for 2 sausages and they are absolutely delicious!  x


I get those one's too.  Prefer them to Black Farmer or other high meat sausages.  I do like my sausages to be of a softer texture.  I find most of the high meat sausages a bit grainy.


----------



## Kaylz (Oct 23, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> I get those one's too.  Prefer them to Black Farmer or other high meat sausages.  I do like my sausages to be of a softer texture.  I find most of the high meat sausages a bit grainy.


I've never even seen the Black Farmer ones around my area haha, I'll stick to these and the mother and the grandfather can stick to their cr**py Lawson skinless or Richmond sausages lol x


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 23, 2017)

There is a place in Newcastle that sell home made sausages "Sausageology" it is called. Fascinating flavours. but always thought them a little pricey. For sure, they will be getting a visit when I get back, Carb checked, if ok, bulk purchase i think will be made.


----------



## chaoticcar (Oct 23, 2017)

Asda do a finest pork leek and black pepper sausage 2 packs for £
4 less than 1g carb per 100g and they taste yummy
  CAROL


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 23, 2017)

chaoticcar said:


> Asda do a finest pork leek and black pepper sausage 2 packs for £
> 4 less than 1g carb per 100g and they taste yummy
> CAROL


In my little black book.
Thanks Carol.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 23, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> I've never even seen the Black Farmer ones around my area haha, I'll stick to these and the mother and the grandfather can stick to their cr**py Lawson skinless or Richmond sausages lol x



Richmind skinless sausages... *shudders*


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 23, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> I've never even seen the Black Farmer ones around my area haha, I'll stick to these and the mother and the grandfather can stick to their cr**py Lawson skinless or Richmond sausages lol x


Richmond Sausages?
Perish the very thought


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Oct 23, 2017)

Vince_UK said:


> Going too do it when I get back without the mash.Baked beans, in mderation, seem to have little effect on em ethank God. I couldn't cope with my beans.
> Maybe try another type of mash.



Another type of mash you say?  Here's a link to three low carb recipes from the master himself.

http://www.bournemouthecho.co.uk/le..._from_Tom_Kerridge___s_new_low_carb_cookbook/

The third one uses creamy cauliflower which is BETTER than ordinary mashed potato and contains a fraction of the carbs.

I can heartily recommend 'The Dopamine Diet'.  Tom Kerridge is a fantastic cook who loves his grub and never compromises on flavour.  I think he's now lost over 11 stone.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Oct 23, 2017)

I second MBT's recommendation.  Made his Moussaka.  Absolutely to die for!


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Oct 23, 2017)

As a little culinary experiment I made this 'pasta' last week.  It tastes surprisingly good and contains virtually zero carbs:






I'm going to make it again and see how it freezes because when I fancy pasta I want it NOW!


----------



## Beck S (Oct 24, 2017)

I'm impressed that you're sticking with 60g carbs a day.  I'm struggling with 100g and had even considered cutting myself some more slack with my diagnosis not being that long ago.  Well done.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Oct 24, 2017)

I have probably slacked a bit now.  I experimented a lot in the last 6 months & on Thursday's I eat what I want (for dinner anyway), but HbA1c still came back at 36.


----------



## Beck S (Oct 24, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> I have probably slacked a bit now.  I experimented a lot in the last 6 months & on Thursday's I eat what I want (for dinner anyway), but HbA1c still came back at 36.


But do you find that helps you mentally as well, that you've got a bit of a release valve on a Thursday night where you can take the pressure off?


----------



## Mark Parrott (Oct 24, 2017)

Beck S said:


> But do you find that helps you mentally as well, that you've got a bit of a release valve on a Thursday night where you can take the pressure off?


Yes & no.  I've got so used to my new diet now that I feel like i'm cheating when i'm probably not.  I still feel really guilty after dinner on Thursday & go mega low carb for a couple of days to compensate.


----------



## Martin Canty (Oct 24, 2017)

Beck S said:


> release valve on a Thursday night where you can take the pressure off?


Trouble is that when you are on low carb (particularly very low carb), often the sudden intake of carbs does not feel so good.... I end up feeling bloated.....


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Oct 24, 2017)

Marsbartoastie said:


> As a little culinary experiment I made this 'pasta' last week.  It tastes surprisingly good and contains virtually zero carbs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks good, I'm going to try it


----------

